# lets here you Superbowl gems..



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Whos got a great appetizer that would fit for the super bowl... you know go with beer.. 
Looking for ideas


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

VICIII said:


> Whos got a great appetizer that would fit for the super bowl... you know go with beer..
> Looking for ideas


I like to do large peeled/veined shrimp stuffed with horseradish and wrapped in bacon as an app. Chili is the main course though. As a native texan, I make better chili than can be found in the Carolinas...


----------



## OV Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

I thought the Carolinas were known for BBQ. I make some mean chili myself,even though I'm from Chicago..


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me shrimp and babyback ribs on the grill with previously posted hot crab dip with slightly toasted french bread

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

OV Renegade said:


> I thought the Carolinas were known for BBQ. I make some mean chili myself,even though I'm from Chicago..


True, Carolinas do have good BBQ. They like to do a lot of pork shoulder on their smokers here. I enjoy Carolina BBQ but Texas is known more for BBQ beef brisket and is the best. Chili is a popula dish at my house this time of year. When I lived in Fort Worth I entered several cook-offs but never won. I'd like to see your chicago chili recipe though


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

We are having chili too! Thats funny ... I did not think Chili was that popular for a football game. We may also grill up some brats too!

And for the :beer: it will be Guiness and JW Dundee Honeybrown for those that can't handle the stout!


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Superbowl Gems*

Hope to meet one at the bar where I will be watching the game


----------

